# Topics > Energy for robots, computers and technics >  Hybrid integrated biological–solid-state system powered with adenosine triphosphate, Columbia Engineering, New York, USA

## Airicist

Leader - Ken Shepard

Columbia Engineers Build Biologically Powered Chip

December 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

"Hybrid integrated biological–solid-state system powered with adenosine triphosphate"

by Jared M. Roseman, Jianxun Lin, Siddharth Ramakrishnan,	Jacob K., Rosenstein	and Kenneth L. Shepard

----------


## Airicist

Article "Scientists create world's first biologically powered computer chip"

by Lynda Delace
December 23, 2015

----------

